#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  有趣的字

## Wolfang

眾獸們有沒有仔細看看這個
狼
字是怎麼組成的？

「犬」、「良」
-------------------------------
反過來就變「良犬」  :Shocked:  
-------------------------------
與一般人印象中的狼有很大的不同，對吧！

眾獸們認為呢？^-^

----------


## 浣狼

這個啊...
"豺狼的微笑"這本書一開頭就有說了...
狼
良獸也...
狼逐食時
能倒立，還能未卜先知對方逃跑的方向，
是獸中之良者也‧
故從「良」‧


而且阿...我對狼的印象本來就是正面的嚕^^"

----------


## Wolfang

樓上那位你也知道這本書阿
我就是用他那句話
套上來看看各位的感想

----------


## kaosa

以前有看到說文解字中(?)另一種說法~
"良"是稻殼中所撿選出來較好的部份,色澤光潔潤滑...白白冷冷的感覺
所以像海浪、明朗等字都有這種意思
至於狼...是取其冷酷之意還是優良之意...不知 XD
.....
打到這裡突然想起來....那就貼張以前掃下的圖(爆)

----------


## 館主

KAOSA竟然連說文解字都....
現在回想起來.你的語文能力真是強啊...
之前的忙跟忘的說法也讓我吃了一驚....
.....真是了不起.

我竟然連說文解字都沒讀過.
還虧我想畫篇文字的漫畫咧...(核爆)
去買一本來用功吧.
那本有附圖.又有甲骨文和小篆等文字演化..
我也要找那種的><

----------


## Wolfy

是的

狼是很棒的犬科動物....是良犬也~~

----------


## 浣狼

狼字一開始看起來好像象形喔...
有點像頭轉向右邊的人臉...眼睛有疤痕...XP

----------

